# Crappie CUMMINS



## TPC Services

So whens Dodge going to fix the piece of crap Cummins they have now that gets worse mileage then my 03' or 05' 5.9 ever did an the new Fords diesel that is a 8 cly and gets 22 mpg city/hwy mix driving. It has a poor turbo in it that soots up and when they go to fix it they replace it with the old 5.9 turbo that can not spool up to meet the 6.7 motor which makes it a turn now off the line and now a turd trying to pull a 15K trailer up a mild hill!!! Hell I've heard Chevy's got a new motor coming out that will put out about the same as the Fords 390hp and 730 torque. HELLO DODGE/ CUMMINS anyone home!!!!  Really thinking about going back to FORD!! Better frontend and better milage Diesel.


----------



## JohnnyU

Go for it, we don't care what you do.


----------



## TPC Services

Thanks, I think I will. You keep up the good job of giving Great advise and helping out your posting #'s  what a tool!!


----------



## Stik208

I think you're the first person I've ever heard complain about the Cummins. Best of luck with the Ford 3 different engines in 7 years.


----------



## WilliamOak

I have a buddy with a 6.7 and has notin but good things to say about it. Runs it hard and has had zero problems.


----------



## got-h2o

22 mixed on the Ford my ass

And GM's had the same platform for 10 years, the new one's the same thing. A few minor changes through the years with injection and tuning, but still the same 6.6 it's always been and probably always will be.


----------



## sno commander

put a 6.7 turbo back on and work the truck hard and dont let it idle too much. also keep the e-brake on and keep your rpms up. (dont lug the motor) it should still be under warranty. sounds like your dealer is the problem.


----------



## Evan528

I have an 03 ram 3500 cummins that has been great other than some injector problems. From the quite a bit of reading I have done on the different cummins forums it seems that the 6.7's have a lot of turbo and emissions equipment problems. The people that run them mostly on the highway have better luck with them.... the guys that do alot of stop and go driving around town (like me) can't keep them out of the shop. I dont really trust any of the post emission diesel engines..... not sure what im going to replace the 03 with when the time comes.


----------



## Newdude

got-h2o;1056121 said:


> 22 mixed on the Ford my ass
> 
> And GM's had the same platform for 10 years, the new one's the same thing. A few minor changes through the years with injection and tuning, but still the same 6.6 it's always been and probably always will be.


Careful now, unlike the Super Duty platform (12 years old), and 3 different motors, GM has an all new frame and a 10 year old proven motor behind it.


----------



## bryanR

22mpg my ass is right. avg that ive seen are 15 highway - 12 city


----------



## 04f250fisher

I love my cummins. my 5.9 gets 17 around town and havent had any issues.


----------



## got-h2o

Newdude;1056212 said:


> Careful now, unlike the Super Duty platform (12 years old), and 3 different motors, GM has an all new frame and a 10 year old proven motor behind it.


I meant the Dmax engine platform, not the chassis. Maybe you're not aware, but I'm pretty much the biggest Dmax defender on the site..........................


----------



## plowguy43

The OP drives a Tundra...kidding


----------



## 2COR517

I gotta get me one of these Cummings diesel things.


----------



## sno commander

2COR517;1056456 said:


> I gotta get me one of these Cummings diesel things.


get with the times youll never look back.


----------



## Newdude

got-h2o;1056293 said:


> I meant the Dmax engine platform, not the chassis. Maybe you're not aware, but I'm pretty much the biggest Dmax defender on the site..........................


Haha...wow did I F that one up!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

in for the higher post count.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2COR517;1056456 said:


> I gotta get me one of these Cummings diesel things.


don't worry they will be cumming around the mountain when they come


----------



## got-h2o

Newdude;1056510 said:


> Haha...wow did I F that one up!






THEGOLDPRO;1056517 said:


> in for the higher post count.


lmao


----------



## TPC Services

TO you (22 mpg MY ASS ) non-believer’s, I’ve talk to around 4-5 guys that have the new 2011’s and they all same that’s what they are getting. Yet I have yet to find one dodge 6.7 owner to tell be he’s even getting close to what the old 5.9’s where getting in mpg!! To the ones that are saying they haven’t had any problems with there’s is that you are liking getting 15mpg or less city mix and 18mpg maybe 19mpg downhill on a good day) ( NON- MODIFIED) Woopsie I forgot ( less then 10mpg with the plow on). not saying all the cummins are bad, Hell my 05' got 21-22mpg hwy wise and was over all a hell of a lot better motor then this 6.7. Sorry to say but you put a 5.9 an a 6.7 with a 15k trailer on it an that 5.9 will out pull that 6.7 up a large hill every time!! (Seen it done it). So your all telling me that you’ve had no front end problems hanging a 8’2” or larger V Plow off your dodge 3/4 an up 4 doors trucks. (BEFORE YOU MODIFIED THE FRONT WITH AFTER MARKET PARTS) your full of it !! Then I must just be beating the living hell out of mine then.


----------



## 2COR517

That's alot of parentheses.....


----------



## TPC Services

YA I know (sorry) HE HE HE, Was trying to make a point on a few comments. People don't compare it apples to apples, because they all ready went an modified there's with aftermarket parts and then say “O” I don't have those issue’s. Well DA you change the parts out because you where not liking what you where getting with the factory ones on your vehicle. I’ve read plenty of other posts on people changing their OEM front end parts out for aftermarket Ball joints, bushings, tie rod ends, u-joints, steering rod ends. Because of their factory parts being broken. It makes me laugh when they come back on to another post an try to say that “O” I have never had those issues


----------



## got-h2o

LMFAO I said "MY ASS" on PS milage b/c I have one and it would be a cold day in hell when it gets 22 mixed driving. Granted, it's a 6.0, but from what I hear the 6.4's are much worse. Haven't heard of any 6.7's mpg's yet. 22 MIXED is very hard to believe. That's like saying it gets 26 or so on the highway. Highly doubtful.


----------



## plowguy43

I haven't seen any stock 6.7's getting the mileage of the 5.9's either. its all due to the emissions crap. Yes oce modified with a emissions deletes, they run better, are more reliable, and get the same mileage as the 5.9's. 

I have yet to see any new Ford 6.7's making 22mpg on the highway though. The engine is about 4 months old so they aren't even broken in yet.

Impossible-no, I think Ford has a great lineup and making it in house hopefully solves a ton of issues. Its definitely a nice motor.


----------



## got-h2o

plowguy43;1056811 said:


> I haven't seen any stock 6.7's getting the mileage of the 5.9's either. its all due to the emissions crap. Yes oce modified with a emissions deletes, they run better, are more reliable, and get the same mileage as the 5.9's.
> 
> I have yet to see any new Ford 6.7's making 22mpg on the highway though. The engine is about 4 months old so they aren't even broken in yet.
> 
> Impossible-no, I think Ford has a great lineup and making it in house hopefully solves a ton of issues. Its definitely a nice motor.


I agree. But bear in mind the original claim was "mixed" driving. My Dmaxes have seen 22 plus on the highway no problem. But mixed? No freakin way.


----------



## TPC Services

got-h20 you can believe it or not it don't matter to me none. like i said, talk to 4 to 5 guys now and they have all said the same thing thats what they are getting, plowguy43 My feelings excatly on the New ford diesels I like what iam hereing now but like you said there not really broke in yet the one guys had only had his for like 2 months now and had only 4500 miles onit. But if they will old up for 6 to 8 months with no major issues and keep getting around the same milage they are getting now then I 'll put more faith in what I have been hearing. It will be very interesting what Cummins will come out with during the middle of next year because now they are beind the 8 ball on the HP / torque the other big boys are making!!


----------



## sno commander

from what i hear dodge will stay at 350/650 until 2012 model years. sounds like theres a new transmission being worked on to handle more power. ive heard it may be an 8sp auto? i think the 6.7 is capable of 400 hp and 800 tq already through cummins just not a dodge truck. i truthfully could care less what they put out for power. i hear ford is now upping the torque of their 6.7 to 800 ft lbs making it the top dog. theres a free upgrade for all the trucks with the other #'s.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

From the people that I have spoken with all the new diesels have theyre problems with egr valves and such. That mpg estimate seems high to me also.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes Ford just released a new flash for their 6.7 to get 400HP/800HP and its free for owners of the "original" output. The motors going forward will have it stock.

Cummins is coming out with a new emissions system to get rid of DPF's and any Urea/regens along with a new ZF 8 speed auto in 2012. Who knows, they may even put Fiats MultiAir on it as well. I'm not worried about the power output, the 5.9 can put out plenty more than 400HP, so there is no doubt the 6.7 can. There is just so much low end torque that building a tranny to reliably handle it is the real problem.

Its definitely a great time for diesels though!


----------



## Green Grass

TPC Services;1056553 said:


> TO you (22 mpg MY ASS ) non-believer's, I've talk to around 4-5 guys that have the new 2011's and they all same that's what they are getting. Yet I have yet to find one dodge 6.7 owner to tell be he's even getting close to what the old 5.9's where getting in mpg!! To the ones that are saying they haven't had any problems with there's is that you are liking getting 15mpg or less city mix and 18mpg maybe 19mpg downhill on a good day) ( NON- MODIFIED) Woopsie I forgot ( less then 10mpg with the plow on). not saying all the cummins are bad, Hell my 05' got 21-22mpg hwy wise and was over all a hell of a lot better motor then this 6.7. Sorry to say but you put a 5.9 an a 6.7 with a 15k trailer on it an that 5.9 will out pull that 6.7 up a large hill every time!! (Seen it done it). So your all telling me that you've had no front end problems hanging a 8'2" or larger V Plow off your dodge 3/4 an up 4 doors trucks. (BEFORE YOU MODIFIED THE FRONT WITH AFTER MARKET PARTS) your full of it !! Then I must just be beating the living hell out of mine then.


Well lets just say this I have a new 2011 F350 and I get around 18 MPG empty and 15 pulling the mowers around. I am currently a Cummins tech and I can tell you that the 6.7 has it problems but so does everyone else. They had a lot of problems in the start and there quick fix to prevent people from being stuck on the side of the road was to change the regen methods. Due to the change I know people who where getting almost 20 MPG and it dropped to 16 just from the software update. Almost every truck that comes in with a problem is not being worked as it is designed to. I have seen trucks with the 6.7 with over 200,000 miles on them and never had a problem. On the other side I have seen trucks that are in every 10,000 miles due to extended idle times and never driving down the highway. This is the reason they did the software change for the regen method so now the people who don't work the truck will be fine but it screws the people who where working there trucks. have to love the government having there hands in it. ussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

plowguy43;1057070 said:


> Yes Ford just released a new flash for their 6.7 to get 400HP/800HP and its free for owners of the "original" output. The motors going forward will have it stock.
> 
> Cummins is coming out with a new emissions system to get rid of DPF's and any Urea/regens along with a new ZF 8 speed auto in 2012. Who knows, they may even put Fiats MultiAir on it as well. I'm not worried about the power output, the 5.9 can put out plenty more than 400HP, so there is no doubt the 6.7 can. There is just so much low end torque that building a tranny to reliably handle it is the real problem.
> 
> Its definitely a great time for diesels though!


Cummins is going to Urea injection just like everyone else. It is in 2011 for the Cab chassis and 2012 in the pick up trucks. This was announced to us at training when we had to go learn about urea injection.


----------



## Green Grass

got-h2o;1056784 said:


> LMFAO I said "MY ASS" on PS milage b/c I have one and it would be a cold day in hell when it gets 22 mixed driving. Granted, it's a 6.0, but from what I hear the 6.4's are much worse. Haven't heard of any 6.7's mpg's yet. 22 MIXED is very hard to believe. That's like saying it gets 26 or so on the highway. Highly doubtful.


had a 6.0, 6.4 and now a 6.7. The 6.7 is by far better then my 6.0 and the 6.4


----------



## JDiepstra

TPC Services;1056081 said:


> So whens Dodge going to fix the piece of crap Cummins they have now that gets worse mileage then my 03' or 05' 5.9 ever did an the new Fords diesel that is a 8 cly and gets 22 mpg city/hwy mix driving. It has a poor turbo in it that soots up and when they go to fix it they replace it with the old 5.9 turbo that can not spool up to meet the 6.7 motor which makes it a turn now off the line and now a turd trying to pull a 15K trailer up a mild hill!!! Hell I've heard Chevy's got a new motor coming out that will put out about the same as the Fords 390hp and 730 torque. HELLO DODGE/ CUMMINS anyone home!!!!  Really thinking about going back to FORD!! Better frontend and better milage Diesel.


You were dumb to get a 6.7 to plow snow with. I hope you at least did the deletes.


----------



## got-h2o

JDiepstra;1057521 said:


> You were dumb to get a 6.7 to plow snow with. I hope you at least did the deletes.


Hot damn and that's coming from J-DODGE-stra himself


----------



## JDiepstra

Haha............ Clever :laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

Why an the Hell would I want to do the deletes and VOID a 100k warrenty that I paid extra for would be really smart!! Doing away with the deletes have nothing to do with the problems I had while hanging a Vplow off of it. except for the 8 MPG's, and then have it throw codes on top of that! Did' nt need more power or torque had plenty of that need a better front end that can hold up to the abuse of a heavy plow.


----------



## JDiepstra

TPC Services;1057541 said:


> Why an the Hell would I want to do the deletes and VOID a 100k warrenty that I paid extra for would be really smart!! Doing away with the deletes have nothing to do with the problems I had while hanging a Vplow off of it. except for the 8 MPG's, and then have it throw codes on top of that! Did' nt need more power or torque had plenty of that need a better front end that can hold up to the abuse of a heavy plow.


Well Mr Genious, that's not what you were complaining about in your original post was it?  By the way, I have no problems handling my 9'2" V Plow. It's probably due to a bad operator in your truck.


----------



## TPC Services

*Well MR GENIOUS * way to be a grown up an call people names are you still in middle school!! YA U got me there (WOOPIE) It was part for the problem but again why in the hell would I do a **** load of mods an void a warrenty!! when I do'nt want any more power *bright guy*. . the main reason I stayed with CTD was because of the good STOCK POWER BAND an good milage with out having to MOD it!!. If I knew the new 6.7's where going to get crap for MPG's and lose the high end torque I would have went back to FORD. If you haven't had the ball joints, tie rods and u-joints go out of your truck* GOOD FOR YOU then GENIOUS*!! You must not stack snow like I do! And yes I am the operator in that truck wise guy!! and I have plowed since I could reach the pedals of a truck that was over 25 years ago.! Most of the clinets arond here don't think to highly of you if you have to bring a loader in and stack snow after only a 2" storm!! we push piles as tall as we can and aas far past the curbs as possable!! you may not an that may be why you do'nt have the problems GENIOUS.


----------



## JDiepstra

TPC Services;1056621 said:


> YA I know (sorry) HE HE HE, Was trying to make a point on a few comments. People don't compare it apples to apples, because they all ready went an modified there's with aftermarket parts and then say "O" I don't have those issue's. Well DA you change the parts out because you where not liking what you where getting with the factory ones on your vehicle. I've read plenty of other posts on people changing their OEM front end parts out for aftermarket Ball joints, bushings, tie rod ends, u-joints, steering rod ends. Because of their factory parts being broken. It makes me laugh when they come back on to another post an try to say that "O" I have never had those issues


You're going to cry about me calling you a genious when here you are calling someone a DA? We all know what that stand for, you DA


----------



## dodge15004x45.9

Hmm emssions controls rings a bell?

The 5.9 is try and true it has done very well.

I won't buy a ford or gm until they get ride of the *urea injection*!!


----------



## JDiepstra

TPC Services;1057561 said:


> *Well MR GENIOUS * way to be a grown up an call people names are you still in middle school!! YA U got me there (WOOPIE) It was part for the problem but again why in the hell would I do a **** load of mods an void a warrenty!! when I do'nt want any more power *bright guy*. . the main reason I stayed with CTD was because of the good STOCK POWER BAND an good milage with out having to MOD it!!. If I knew the new 6.7's where going to get crap for MPG's and lose the high end torque I would have went back to FORD. If you haven't had the ball joints, tie rods and u-joints go out of your truck* GOOD FOR YOU then GENIOUS*!! You must not stack snow like I do! And yes I am the operator in that truck wise guy!! and I have plowed since I could reach the pedals of a truck that was over 25 years ago.! Most of the clinets arond here don't think to highly of you if you have to bring a loader in and stack snow after only a 2" storm!! we push piles as tall as we can and aas far past the curbs as possable!! you may not an that may be why you do'nt have the problems GENIOUS.


I guess you should have done more research before you bought your truck. Now you'll know better next time. High end torque? I don't think that phrase has ever been used before! LOL Besides how often are you plowing at high RPM? I would be glad to give you some plowing lessons. Trust me, I stack as high and push as far as you do. wesport


----------



## dodge15004x45.9




----------



## JDiepstra

Lol..............


----------



## TPC Services

when you grow up I will listen to more of your B.S. an no you do not need high RPM's to plow with. That truck never leaves 1st gear in which is very hard to do becasue in a new 6.7 u got just have the D thur 4 anymore so us have to keep de selecting to keep it there. O wait your a know it all so you should now that all ready do' nt you BOY!! I seen your signature and when you own a truck with out all the mods and then buy a 6.7 with out modifing it also! I'll then may be give to craps on what your talking about!! Have a nice life, done talking to a child!!


----------



## JDiepstra

TPC Services;1057600 said:


> when you grow up I will listen to more of your B.S. an no you do not need high RPM's to plow with. That truck never leaves 1st gear in which is very hard to do becasue in a new 6.7 u got just have the D thur 4 anymore so us have to keep de selecting to keep it there. O wait your a know it all so you should now that all ready do' nt you BOY!! I seen your signature and when you own a truck with out all the mods and then buy a 6.7 with out modifing it also! I'll then may be give to craps on what your talking about!! Have a nice life, done talking to a child!!


If you dont need high rpm to plow with, why do you need high end torque? You're contradicting yourself woman.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9

I though diesels made torgue at low rmp's?


----------



## TPC Services

As I have said Iam done talking to a CHILD!! then you grow up and can conduct yourself accordingly I may have a conversation with you down the road !!!


----------



## TPC Services

so I guess it's just power when your pulling a 15K trailer up a hill not torque then (WTF ) really do'nt care!! it doens't have it in the new 6.7


----------



## JDiepstra

dodge15004x45.9;1057615 said:


> I though diesels made torgue at low rmp's?


Yes that's correct. In a previous post he was crying about a Cummins not having enough high end torque.... then he said he didn't plow at high RPM so I'm not sure he knows what he's talking about. Probably just a troll.


----------



## JDiepstra

TPC Services;1057617 said:


> As I have said Iam done talking to a CHILD!! then you grow up and can conduct yourself accordingly I may have a conversation with you down the road !!!


Oh but you just did respond right there...


----------



## TPC Services

As I said to many children on here!! this place really has lost it's professionlism why would you need to be pulling 3,000 go head explain it to me SON since clearly Idon't know !!! and really could care less listen tosomeone like you!! Now I done, an I replyed to the other person post not yours JFC children on here really!!!


----------



## JDiepstra

TPC Services;1057621 said:


> As I said to many children on here!! this place really has lost it's professionlism why would you need to be pulling 3,000 go head explain it to me SON since clearly Idon't know !!! and really could care less listen tosomeone like you!! Now I done, an I replyed to the other person post not yours JFC children on here really!!!


Nobody said you need 3,000 RPM to plow or tow. Not sure where you're getting that from. :crying:


----------



## dodge15004x45.9

Both of you 2 need to act your age or take this to pm's.

This is uncalled for.


----------



## JDiepstra

Thanks mom


----------



## jomama45

Glad I checked this thread out, this has got to be the first time anybody ever considered "JDip" a "Genious"....................................


----------



## JDiepstra

LOL keep trying, I'm unoffendable.


----------



## jomama45

JDiepstra;1057635 said:


> LOL keep trying, *I'm unoffendable*.


I guess that's somewhat subjective, as you seem to always get somewhat defensive any time someone says anything even remotely offensive about the "D" or "C" words...............


----------



## JDiepstra

jomama45;1057658 said:


> I guess that's somewhat subjective, as you seem to always get somewhat defensive any time someone says anything even remotely offensive about the "D" or "C" words...............


"seem to". key words.


----------



## JD Dave

jomama45;1057633 said:


> Glad I checked this thread out, this has got to be the first time anybody ever considered "JDip" a "Genious"....................................


I think I just pee'd my pants a little. :laughing:


----------



## Mopard

You'll find some very good info at http://www.cumminsforum.com/. Any of the DPF/emission quirks have been worked out and can be applied if you have a decent dealer. 
Far as the frontend goes ... yes, Dodge needs to step up their game there. The frontends are just too light for these big plows we carrry around. Chevy and Ford have their own problems also. I just had the new tierod (and ends)/drag link/pitman arm/damper assembly installed on my truck with all new balljoints and axle ujoints ... again ... so we'll see how long it all lasts this time. Lucky I bought the extended warranty ... then again, I saw all this constant frontend work coming. 
Good luck anyhow.


----------



## 2COR517

JDiepstra;1057549 said:


> Well Mr Genious, that's not what you were complaining about in your original post was it?  By the way, I have no problems handling my 9'2" V Plow. It's probably due to a bad operator in your truck.





JDiepstra;1057574 said:


> I guess you should have done more research before you bought your truck. Now you'll know better next time. High end torque? I don't think that phrase has ever been used before! LOL Besides how often are you plowing at high RPM? I would be glad to give you some plowing lessons.





JDiepstra;1057609 said:


> If you dont need high rpm to plow with, why do you need high end torque? You're contradicting yourself woman.





JDiepstra;1057619 said:


> Yes that's correct. In a previous post he was crying about a Cummins not having enough high end torque.... then he said he didn't plow at high RPM so I'm not sure he knows what he's talking about. Probably just a troll.





JDiepstra;1057626 said:


> Nobody said you need 3,000 RPM to plow or tow. Not sure where you're getting that from. :crying:


I've said it before, I'll say it again. This is no place for logical discussion.



dodge15004x45.9;1057615 said:


> I though diesels made torgue at low rmp's?


I think diesels make Torque at all RPMs. Or is it Horse Power? I forget.....


----------



## NoFearDeere

All I know is I love my Cummins and my Duramax. Cummins gets 24mpg on the highway cruising and the Duramax gets 18. Towing the Chevy gets 10 and the Dodge 13. I love them both.


----------



## TPC Services

Mopard;1057750 said:


> You'll find some very good info at http://www.cumminsforum.com/. Any of the DPF/emission quirks have been worked out and can be applied if you have a decent dealer.
> Far as the frontend goes ... yes, Dodge needs to step up their game there. The frontends are just too light for these big plows we carrry around. Chevy and Ford have their own problems also. I just had the new tierod (and ends)/drag link/pitman arm/damper assembly installed on my truck with all new balljoints and axle ujoints ... again ... so we'll see how long it all lasts this time. Lucky I bought the extended warranty ... then again, I saw all this constant frontend work coming.
> Good luck anyhow.


HUMMMM so I'm not the only one with these issues!!! wow go figure!!! (Thanks Mopard) I may not be a mechanical genious like one person said on here but I thought I was pretty sure I was not blowing smoke up everyone's ASS when I said Dodge had some issues!! An I to Mopard knew when I got the 08' 6.7 that the front end would be weak also So be it but it really caught me off guard when it had less power in the upper gears to pull my trailers and got way bad milage. I never got less then 15 MPG's not Modified when plowing or pulling trialers with my 05' 5.9

Mopard how many miles and snow seasons did you have on your truck before the front end fell apart, the stock parts they in stalled after it failed the first time held up for one snow fall season. I to am glad I paid the extra $2800 for the extra 100K warrenty. I think this time I' am going to tell them they need to put heavier replacement parts in an I'll pay half for them. It's now under the extend warrenty time so it's my dime paying for them to fix it I think that would only be fair.


----------



## plowguy43

Green Grass;1057335 said:


> Cummins is going to Urea injection just like everyone else. It is in 2011 for the Cab chassis and 2012 in the pick up trucks. This was announced to us at training when we had to go learn about urea injection.


I'm not sure about that, I was under the impression only chassis cab's were having UREA and the truck side was getting a new emissions design. Interesting either way.


----------



## plowguy43

At least your frame isn't snapping, or blowing head gaskets and turbo's and ball joints and tie rod ends and idler arms etc etc etc like Chevy's and Fords.

At the end of the day, ALL 3/4 and 1 ton trucks go through front end parts like crazy. Ford May have a hit on their hands with the 6.7, but it costs an extra $50 every 5,000 miles (or less) for the UREA to be filled ($10/gallon, 5 gallon tank). Diesels are not meant to have any of these emissions devices on them and it only makes them have more problems and get worse mileage (the exact opposite reason as to why you'd buy a diesel in the first place).


----------



## TPC Services

AMEN sir AMEN on what you just said. Thats why Cat is going to stop building motors for big rigs because of all the Federal emissions they where going to have to put on there motors that robbed the power to meet those emissions, I have been told that by the largest heavy equipment Cat dealer in Minn, Neb, IA area that Cat is only going to build motors for heavy equipment. PLOWGUY43 Have you heard the samething ??


----------



## plowguy43

I haven't, I don't deal much in heavy equipment so I don't get much on that end. Mostly anything for "on road" use I hear from the factory's on. 

My problem with people saying "If the 6.7 is used like it was designed to be used for- Towing/Hauling heavy loads and not idling" is that the 5.9 was designed the same way and never had a problem- because it didn't have the emissions issues. The other issue is that people spend $40-$60k on a truck and EXPECT it to serve as a commuter and work truck. If they didn't, then Ford/Dodge/GM wouldn't make version's like the King Ranch, Lariat, or Denali with a Diesel as an option.

UREA seems like a bandaid that will get you some MPG's back but at the cost of another fluid to purchase and a potential system to go down (have problems).


----------



## JohnnyU

TPC Services;1057811 said:


> AMEN sir AMEN on what you just said. Thats why Cat is going to stop building motors for big rigs because of all the Federal emissions they where going to have to put on there motors that robbed the power to meet those emissions, I have been told that by the largest heavy equipment Cat dealer in Minn, Neb, IA area that Cat is only going to build motors for heavy equipment. PLOWGUY43 Have you heard the samething ??


That's only one part of the reason that they chose to exit that market. Profitability and long-term sustainability had a lot to do with it....

Did you also read that they have joint ventured with Navistar to produce OTR trucks & engines ? Regardless, they did.....


----------



## TPC Services

I didn't *JohnnyU*But why would you want to become a partner with that company hell they screwed over Ford with the 6.0L. I hear you there with the comment about Profitability that's all large companies are worried about are their Profitability's, plowguy43. that's the true their I sure an hell did'nt by 3/4's an 1 tons to be a get me to the corporate office vehicle. Are state went back to when you register your truck you need to be a Company EIN # from the Feds and state or be a farmer to get the lower registration fee on it cost heck of a lot more to just go buy a truck and register it any more in IA.


----------



## plowguy43

I think the biggest problem with the Navistar/Ford relationship was that Navistar designed and built the motors and Ford designed the computer/electronics for them- at least from what I've read. This is whats caused a bunch of the issues.

Supposedly, Navistar has very little with the 6.0 when used in their configurations/non Ford trucks.


----------



## Mopard

TPC Services;1057801 said:


> Mopard how many miles and snow seasons did you have on your truck before the front end fell apart, the stock parts they in stalled after it failed the first time held up for one snow fall season. I to am glad I paid the extra $2800 for the extra 100K warrenty. I think this time I' am going to tell them they need to put heavier replacement parts in an I'll pay half for them. It's now under the extend warrenty time so it's my dime paying for them to fix it I think that would only be fair.


I certainly wouldn't say the frontend "fell apart" ... I'm on my 4th set of upper balljoints since I bought the truck new ... one pair was pretty much dry from the factory. I'm on my 2nd set of lowers and 2nd set of axle ujoints. Other than that, a few small things but she's been a solid truck ... I love this truck and wouldn't trade it for any other. As mentioned, all plow trucks eat frontend parts ... it is expected. They could obviously build a stronger frontend to handle it but they don't ... must cost them a fortune in warranty repairs but I guess the bean counters have figured this is their best route. 
They don't have any heavier replacement parts ... only one option if you want it covered under warranty and that's it. Carli makes lifetime balljionts for these trucks which is what I'll be installing if I do keep the truck ... pricey but it will be the last time you have to do them ... so they say.



plowguy43;1057808 said:


> At least your frame isn't snapping, or blowing head gaskets and turbo's and ball joints and tie rod ends and idler arms etc etc etc like Chevy's and Fords.


Precisely ... I wouldn't trade the Dodge for either of the other options. Dodge has bumped up the front axle to 5500 lbs from 5200 lbs with the new truck but it's still not enough. I imagine the 6.7 is a little heavier than the 5.9 to begin with so the extra 300 lbs doesn't add up to much more capability really.The one and only thing I do like about the Ford is the 6000 lb frontend option ... that is the minimum imo. Chevy was still at 4800 lbs last I saw ... that is sad. 
Work 'em ... break 'em ... fix 'em ... repeat.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9

Hey mopard is your truck a reg cab laramie? 

How many miles?


----------



## 2COR517

JohnnyU;1057828 said:


> That's only one part of the reason that they chose to exit that market. Profitability and long-term sustainability had a lot to do with it........





TPC Services;1057847 said:


> ... Profitability that's all large companies are worried about .....


Profitability is EXTREMELY important to any enterprise. From the largest corporation to the smallest home business. Without profitability, a company cannot last.


----------



## TPC Services

Profitability is EXTREMELY important to any enterprise. From the largest corporation to the smallest home business. Without profitability, a company cannot last. 
__________________
True, But at what point does it go to far


----------



## JohnnyU

TPC Services;1058118 said:


> True, But at what point does it go to far


Never.

You are confusing Cost Reduction and Profitability.


----------



## Newdude

Mopard;1058095 said:


> Precisely ... I wouldn't trade the Dodge for either of the other options. Dodge has bumped up the front axle to 5500 lbs from 5200 lbs with the new truck but it's still not enough. I imagine the 6.7 is a little heavier than the 5.9 to begin with so the extra 300 lbs doesn't add up to much more capability really.The one and only thing I do like about the Ford is the 6000 lb frontend option ... that is the minimum imo. Chevy was still at 4800 lbs last I saw ... that is sad.
> Work 'em ... break 'em ... fix 'em ... repeat.


GM with their new frame has a minimum of 5200lbs reg cab ext cab short box and crew cab short box gas, 5600lbs with ext cab long box and crew cab gas and 6000lbs all cabs diesel. 1 tons are 5600lbs all gas, 6000lbs all diesel.



plowguy43;1057808 said:


> At least your frame isn't snapping, or blowing head gaskets and turbo's and ball joints and tie rod ends and idler arms etc etc etc like Chevy's and Fords.
> 
> At the end of the day, ALL 3/4 and 1 ton trucks go through front end parts like crazy. Ford May have a hit on their hands with the 6.7, but it costs an extra $50 every 5,000 miles (or less) for the UREA to be filled ($10/gallon, 5 gallon tank). Diesels are not meant to have any of these emissions devices on them and it only makes them have more problems and get worse mileage (the exact opposite reason as to why you'd buy a diesel in the first place).


Pointing out a few issues that can apply to ALL trucks is pointless...


----------



## Green Grass

TPC Services;1057811 said:


> AMEN sir AMEN on what you just said. Thats why Cat is going to stop building motors for big rigs because of all the Federal emissions they where going to have to put on there motors that robbed the power to meet those emissions, I have been told that by the largest heavy equipment Cat dealer in Minn, Neb, IA area that Cat is only going to build motors for heavy equipment. PLOWGUY43 Have you heard the samething ??


Ziegler told me that cat has already stoped building on road engines and only does off road. John Deere actually bought Cats on road engines from them. Cat stoped building on road engines because after they redesigned there engine to meet federal emissions it would take them 5 years to break even. So they stuck to what they do best and build off road equipment.


----------



## huskerfan523

TPC it sounds like you should have switched away from dodge a long time ago. you have nothing but bad things to say about them, even when talking about your older trucks. if you had so many problems with your old trucks, why would you buy another one? make up your mind on how you feel about your truck. I love my dodge!


----------



## Mopard

dodge15004x45.9;1058096 said:


> Hey mopard is your truck a reg cab laramie?
> 
> How many miles?


Yes, I had to order the truck ... always do. 
Has 62000 miles on it now.

And wow, I'm impressed if Chevy has bumped their frontends up to 6000 lbs. That's a BIG move up ... we might have to stop calling them "cars" if they keep this practice up.


----------



## plowguy43

Newdude;1058279 said:


> GM with their new frame has a minimum of 5200lbs reg cab ext cab short box and crew cab short box gas, 5600lbs with ext cab long box and crew cab gas and 6000lbs all cabs diesel. 1 tons are 5600lbs all gas, 6000lbs all diesel.
> 
> Pointing out a few issues that can apply to ALL trucks is pointless...





plowguy43 said:


> Originally Posted by plowguy43
> At least your frame isn't snapping, or blowing head gaskets and turbo's and ball joints and tie rod ends and idler arms etc etc etc like Chevy's and Fords.
> 
> *At the end of the day, ALL 3/4 and 1 ton trucks go through front end parts like crazy. *Ford May have a hit on their hands with the 6.7, but it costs an extra $50 every 5,000 miles (or less) for the UREA to be filled ($10/gallon, 5 gallon tank). Diesels are not meant to have any of these emissions devices on them and it only makes them have more problems and get worse mileage (the exact opposite reason as to why you'd buy a diesel in the first place).


That was my point about following up the Ford/GM issues with the fact that ALL 3/4 ton trucks have front end issue's due to the weight. Thanks for the failed attempt though.


----------



## wizardsr

Mopard;1058095 said:


> I certainly wouldn't say the frontend "fell apart" ... I'm on my 4th set of upper balljoints since I bought the truck new ...


Holy crap! 4 sets in 4 years and 62k miles!  And here I though one set of lower ball joints in 5 years and 101k miles on my Ford (carrying a 1200lb Blizzard LoPro) was bad... :laughing: Given the labor cost to install a set of ball joints, I'd have been using the truck for target practice with that kind of failure rate...


----------



## deere13

why are you saying your cummins when in fact its your boss'. sense it is not your truck you shouldn't have to worry about it if he had a problem he could come on here and get advice on how to fix it. and why did the cummins pass admissions tests in 07 for the new laws. 
now im not trying to start a fight with the other users on whos truck is better when the reality is they all have problems.


----------



## sno commander

so do you have an exaust brake anymore with the 5.9 turbo ?


----------



## 05 superduty

TPC Services;1056081 said:


> So whens Dodge going to fix the piece of crap Cummins they have now that gets worse mileage then my 03' or 05' 5.9 ever did an the new Fords diesel that is a 8 cly and gets 22 mpg city/hwy mix driving. It has a poor turbo in it that soots up and when they go to fix it they replace it with the old 5.9 turbo that can not spool up to meet the 6.7 motor which makes it a turn now off the line and now a turd trying to pull a 15K trailer up a mild hill!!! Hell I've heard Chevy's got a new motor coming out that will put out about the same as the Fords 390hp and 730 torque. HELLO DODGE/ CUMMINS anyone home!!!!  Really thinking about going back to FORD!! Better frontend and better milage Diesel.


Going back to ford would be the best thing you ever did in your life


----------



## EXR

My neighbour has a towing business and I ran into him at the Kenworth dealer that I maintain. He was towing in brand new Kenworth. I drove my walker up and chatted with him and the less then happy guy that owned the Kenworth. I asked what was wrong with his shinny new truck..he stated its all the emissions BS and his truck has been in multiple times. My neighbour said he's towed many of the new trucks, the emissions **** is a thorn in the spine sort to speak for them. He has a western star heavy tow truck and wont buy any truck newer then a 2006 because of this.


----------



## got-h2o

Has anyone noticed that crappy is spelled wrong? Everytime this thread pops up I think of fishing Lol.


----------



## WilliamOak

got-h2o;1062463 said:


> Has anyone noticed that crappy is spelled wrong? Everytime this thread pops up I think of fishing Lol.


It just adds to the character of the thread lmao.


----------



## got-h2o

LOL that it does


----------



## Mopard

wizardsr;1058486 said:


> Holy crap! 4 sets in 4 years and 62k miles!  And here I though one set of lower ball joints in 5 years and 101k miles on my Ford (carrying a 1200lb Blizzard LoPro) was bad... :laughing: Given the labor cost to install a set of ball joints, I'd have been using the truck for target practice with that kind of failure rate...


No doubt AAM/Dodge certainly needs to step up their balljoint quality/durability. They should just make a deal with Carli and buy them by the truckload.
I bought the best extended warranty available from Dodge ... I'm covered bumper to bumper until 2013 so I'm not worried about the costs yet but if I keep the truck I'll be throwing in Carli's "lifetime" balljoints ... the uppers at least. The stock lowers hold up much better than the uppers (4 to 1 so far). I'm anxious to see if the new updated frontend assembly they just installed will help the uppers last a little longer also ... theoretically it should now that the tie-rod goes from knuckle to knuckle instead of being split by the drag link like it was originally. Time will tell. Obviously the terrain you plow and travel has a lot to do with the wear rate ... if you travel fairly smooth city streets & hwys and plow relatively flat parking lots then you will have better luck than the guy bouncing through frost heaves whoops in the back roads all day. You can guess where I am. It's the hard vertical hits that kills these bjs and it doesn't take many. Fords don't fair any better around here ... nor do the Chevys.I won't get into the catastrophic failures I see consistently with these two ... but I wouldn't trade my Dodge for neither. That could change in a couple years though.



got-h2o;1062463 said:


> Has anyone noticed that crappy is spelled wrong? Everytime this thread pops up I think of fishing Lol.


That's funny, the first thing that came to mind when I saw this too was hooking crappie through the ice. Pan fried over the shore fire ... my mouth started watering right away. Tasty little beggers ... especially with a


----------



## 2COR517

05 superduty;1062301 said:


> Going back to ford would be the best thing you ever did in your life


Stop, my stomach hurts from all the laughing.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 05 superduty

2COR517;1062534 said:


> Stop, my stomach hurts from all the laughing.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Mine too when i went out and looked in your driveway lol :laughing:


----------



## Longae29

got-h2o;1062463 said:


> Has anyone noticed that crappy is spelled wrong? Everytime this thread pops up I think of fishing Lol.


I wanted to point that out immediately when this thread was first started, but I'm not allowed to make fun of the way the OP spells, because he gets upset and reports me, but I thought the same thing....thought maybe dodge was coming out with a panfishing lure.


----------



## 05 superduty

TPC Services;1056081 said:


> So whens Dodge going to fix the piece of crap Cummins they have now that gets worse mileage then my 03' or 05' 5.9 ever did an the new Fords diesel that is a 8 cly and gets 22 mpg city/hwy mix driving. It has a poor turbo in it that soots up and when they go to fix it they replace it with the old 5.9 turbo that can not spool up to meet the 6.7 motor which makes it a turn now off the line and now a turd trying to pull a 15K trailer up a mild hill!!! Hell I've heard Chevy's got a new motor coming out that will put out about the same as the Fords 390hp and 730 torque. HELLO DODGE/ CUMMINS anyone home!!!!  Really thinking about going back to FORD!! Better frontend and better milage Diesel.


No, but seriously, it would be the best thing you ever did


----------



## dfd9

plowguy43;1057808 said:


> At least your frame isn\'t snapping, or blowing head gaskets and turbo\'s and ball joints and tie rod ends and idler arms etc etc etc like Chevy\'s and Fords.
> 
> At the end of the day, ALL 3/4 and 1 ton trucks go through front end parts like crazy. Ford May have a hit on their hands with the 6.7, but it costs an extra $50 every 5,000 miles (or less) for the UREA to be filled ($10/gallon, 5 gallon tank). Diesels are not meant to have any of these emissions devices on them and it only makes them have more problems and get worse mileage (the exact opposite reason as to why you\'d buy a diesel in the first place).


Never had a frame problem with my Fords.

And the \'05 and up Fords are having much longer life out of the front end components than \'04 and previous.

As for the starter of this thread, I guess this is what they call entertainment here, wow, very professional.


----------



## plowguy43

The frame snapping is a Chevy thing, my point was that all trucks have their problems.


----------



## dfd9

plowguy43;1063526 said:


> The frame snapping is a Chevy thing, my point was that all trucks have their problems.


OK, I understand.

I had some Dodges that had frame problems a few years back as well.

And yes, they all have problems.


----------



## 05 superduty

dfd9;1063505 said:


> Never had a frame problem with my Fords.
> 
> And the \'05 and up Fords are having much longer life out of the front end components than \'04 and previous.
> 
> As for the starter of this thread, I guess this is what they call entertainment here, wow, very professional.


My '05 f-250 with 145,000 miles and a western pro plus since i first got it, i just did my ball joints for the first time ever about a month ago. They weren't worn i just figured i'd do them cause i was doing the front end u-joints and 4x4 seals anyway so i figured what the hell. Ford front ends are solid. Not bad for a ford thats been worked hard since day 1.


----------



## plowguy43

Thats.....Neat


----------



## chugbug

If you go with ford, stay away from the 6.0 powerjoke! Thats gotta be the biggest lemon of a diesel engine ever made. The 6.4 seems to be following it! My buddy had an 04 F-250. After the ERG cooler cracked, head gasket started leaking, he started to think about selling. After the turbo vanes started to stick, he sold it and bought a F-150...lol. To this day he still wishes he had listened to me and bought a dodge. I drive a Dodge 2005 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins. I've had to replace the water pump at 70k, and now its time for new rotars. Thats been my only issues so far. Dodge is just your basic 3/4 or 1 ton truck. As mentioned before, when something goes out replace it with better than OEM parts. All trucks have their problems. Look at the issues with GM's Allison tranny lol.


----------



## got-h2o

chugbug;1063645 said:


> If you go with ford, stay away from the 6.0 powerjoke! Thats gotta be the biggest lemon of a diesel engine ever made. The 6.4 seems to be following it! My buddy had an 04 F-250. After the ERG cooler cracked, head gasket started leaking, he started to think about selling. After the turbo vanes started to stick, he sold it and bought a F-150...lol. To this day he still wishes he had listened to me and bought a dodge. I drive a Dodge 2005 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins. I've had to replace the water pump at 70k, and now its time for new rotars. Thats been my only issues so far. Dodge is just your basic 3/4 or 1 ton truck. As mentioned before, when something goes out replace it with better than OEM parts. All trucks have their problems. Look at the issues with GM's Allison tranny lol.


What Allison issues are you talking about?


----------



## TPC Services

Longae29;1062702 said:


> I wanted to point that out immediately when this thread was first started, but I'm not allowed to make fun of the way the OP spells, because he gets upset and reports me, but I thought the same thing....thought maybe dodge was coming out with a panfishing lure.


Like I said Guy anytime you want to discuss it, you can call me an I can tell you what my problem is with u and how much of a little $#@ U are!! I pm my # a while back to you so go ahead call me anytime you fell man enough!!


----------



## WilliamOak

Now this is what I call a fun thread. Lol


----------



## chugbug

got-h2o;1063850 said:


> What Allison issues are you talking about?


They end up in the shop as much as Dodge's 48re. People think they can't be torn up so they add too much power etc.


----------



## 2COR517

chugbug;1063645 said:


> If you go with ford, stay away from the 6.0 powerjoke! Thats gotta be the biggest lemon of a diesel engine ever made. The 6.4 seems to be following it! My buddy had an 04 F-250. After the ERG cooler cracked, head gasket started leaking, he started to think about selling. After the turbo vanes started to stick, he sold it and bought a F-150...lol. To this day he still wishes he had listened to me and bought a dodge. I drive a Dodge 2005 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins. I've had to replace the water pump at 70k, and now its time for new rotars. Thats been my only issues so far. Dodge is just your basic 3/4 or 1 ton truck. As mentioned before, when something goes out replace it with better than OEM parts. All trucks have their problems. Look at the issues with GM's Allison tranny lol.


What are rotars? Is that the thing in the distributor?



got-h2o;1063850 said:


> What Allison issues are you talking about?


What he said......


----------



## chugbug

2COR517;1063914 said:


> What are rotars? Is that the thing in the distributor?
> 
> What he said......


You gotta be kidding me. they're the things your brake pads grab to slow your ass down. Look at my last post for Allison issues


----------



## RacingZR

Ya Palmer, don't be a dumbarse :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jb1390

I thought those were rotors. 

My IQ went down about 20 points as a result of reading this thread.


----------



## 2COR517

chugbug;1063991 said:


> You gotta be kidding me. they're the things your brake pads grab to slow your ass down. Look at my last post for Allison issues


Brake pads grab? Like with fingers? I've heard of drum brake shoes grabbing, is this the same?

I looked at your last post, you didn't give any specifics about the Allison trans. That's why I was asking.


----------



## chugbug

2COR517;1064236 said:


> Brake pads grab? Like with fingers? I've heard of drum brake shoes grabbing, is this the same?
> 
> I looked at your last post, you didn't give any specifics about the Allison trans. That's why I was asking.


No the Allison trans tear up just like dodges 48re in most cases. This stems from owners thinking they are bulletproof, so they keep adding more and more power.


----------



## WilliamOak

I know of probably a dozen guys who have gone through one or even multiple 48re's. I can't seem to think of one that has fried an Allison, doesn't mean it can't be done...


----------



## WilliamOak

sorry double post**


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1065195 said:


> I can't seem to think of one that has fried an Allison, doesn't mean it can't be done...


Just give me time.


----------



## got-h2o

LMFAO this is great..................


----------



## plowguy43

Allisons do blow, they just take about 800HP before doing it


----------



## Mopard

plowguy43;1065434 said:


> Allisons do blow, they just take about 800HP before doing it


Plenty of guys have had problems with their Allison around here and they will grenade looong before 800 hp ... and if you read the Chevy forums you will see many problems there also. If you sell enough of anything to enough different people you are bound to have problems. No doubt Allison builds a nice tranny though ... $$$.


----------



## 2COR517

plowguy43;1065434 said:


> Allisons do blow, they just take about 800HP before doing it


But how much _torque _can they handle?


----------



## sno commander

2COR517;1065438 said:


> But how much _torque _can they handle?


the 6 speeds arent recommended for anything over 150 hp stock so about 200 ft lbs would be in the danger zone. some people get away with more some people can wreck them with a 60 hp chip if you abuse it. the 5 speeds are a little less.


----------



## plowguy43

2COR517;1065438 said:


> But how much _torque _can they handle?


I don't know, I broke my torque wrench.


----------



## buckwheat_la

sno commander;1065459 said:


> the 6 speeds arent recommended for anything over 150 hp stock so about 200 ft lbs would be in the danger zone. some people get away with more some people can wreck them with a 60 hp chip if you abuse it. the 5 speeds are a little less.


where do you get this fact, seems a little off so maybe i am not understanding correctly, 150hp and 200ft lbs torque on a allison 5 speed is the max recommended?


----------



## 2COR517

plowguy43;1065492 said:


> I don't know, I broke my torque wrench.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## JDiepstra

Wow you fellas really think the Allison is that great? You've got great imaginations.


----------



## got-h2o

Mopard;1065435 said:


> Plenty of guys have had problems with their Allison around here and they will grenade looong before 800 hp ... and if you read the Chevy forums you will see many problems there also. If you sell enough of anything to enough different people you are bound to have problems. No doubt Allison builds a nice tranny though ... $$$.


I've been on the DP for 5-6 years with over 4,000 posts. It's very rare to hear of issues with Allisons, especially on *stock* trucks.....worked or not. NSBU and the occasional TCM issue, that's about it.



buckwheat_la;1065500 said:


> where do you get this fact, seems a little off so maybe i am not understanding correctly, 150hp and 200ft lbs torque on a allison 5 speed is the max recommended?


He means above stock........tuned to a total of 450-475HP etc...



JDiepstra;1065873 said:


> Wow you fellas really think the Allison is that great? You've got great imaginations.


Where the heck have you been throughout this discussion!?! I've been awaiting your $.02 

Oh yeah and see above


----------



## chugbug

Answer this then; 
Why do most duramax competition trucks swap in a built dodge 48re and run it?


----------



## got-h2o

chugbug;1066522 said:


> Answer this then;
> Why do *most* duramax competition trucks swap in a built dodge 48re and run it?


They don't. And if by "most" you mean a few, the ones that do put about $6k into those transmissions to take the torque. They do it b/c it's way less trans and can put the power to the ground with less effort.

Don't even start that discussion as if a 48RE is a better trans, especially in stock form. Its a losing battle.


----------



## got-h2o

This list gets updated often, but this is the most recent of the 50 quickest Dmaxes "in competition", at least for drag racing. Go ahead and point out the ones running 48RE's and we'll see if its "most" of them:

1.Banks Rail 7.17 @ 181.08
2.Banks Sidewinder Type-D 7.72 @ 179
3.Dirtymax 8.82 @ 150.42 (7-24-10) 
4.N20 Dmax 9.70 @ 129.47 (broke innercooler boot before the finish)
5.Max'd Out Rob 9.71 @ 140.96 (4-11-10) 
6.Mike Woods Dmax Mustang 9.717 @ 147.88
7.Extreme Prejudice 9.87 (7-10-10) @ 146.13 (5-15-10)
8.Orange Crush 9.87 @ 139
9.Mika 9.897 (8-29-10) @ 138.70 (8-14-10)
10.Nasty Girl 10.35 @ 131
11.BadDmax 10.43 @ 132.31
12.J&R Auto GMC 10.465 (8-14-10) @ 131.38
13.Stingpuller 10.47 @ 131.75
14.Casper 10.59 @ 128 
15.White Out 10.703 @ 130.39 (8-27-10)
16.Camomax 10.71 @ 130.54 (5-26-10)
17.Duramini2001 10.72 @ 138.566 (5-15-10)
18.Rhall 10.72 @ 128.0
19.Sweetdiesel 10.73 @ 133 (8-14-10)
20.OSUBeaver 10.73 (8-21-10) @ 127.62 (7-10-10)
21.Othrgrl 10.74 @ 135.94 (6-19-10)
22.NLDP 10.85 @ 123
23.25.Rush/Big Bird/Kelly Froese 10.90 @ 129 (8-14-10)
24.J&R Auto Chev 10.973 (8-14-10) @ 126.15 
25.Colin loydd 11.04 @ 125
26.eds04MAX 11.04 @ 124
27.MadMaxRacing 11.09 @ 123.14
28.NolanW 11.10 @ 125.31 (7-24-10)
29.JoshH 11.13 @ 123.49 (4-10-10)
30.HazMax 11.16 @ 124.48
31.estelly 11.2 @ 125.8 (5-8-10) 
32.Matt Moon 11.2 @123
33.Newly 11.24 (4-9-10) @ 125.6 (6-11-10)
34.Micheal Tomac 11.24 @ 120
35.IBDMAX'IN 11.255 @ 124.77
36.Builtlngbd 11.30 @ 123.15 (8-21-10)
37.Diesel power 11.3 @ 123
38.jneal 11.301 @ 121.32
39.MaxPowerLB7 11.31 @ 122
40.winston 11.41 @ 120
41.timLB703 11.47 @ 124 (CCLB Dually)
42.Delong 11.42 @ 119.50 (8-28-10)
43.MarkVentling 11.506 @ 117.32 (10-3-09)
44.jpowel29 11.51 @ 121.8
45.Coalburner 11.53 @ 119
46.ripmf666 11.53 @ 116.92
47.Jerimiah M 11.539 @ 118.73 (4-10-10)
48.DuraDudz 11.55 @ 122
49.Fidel 11.595 @ 113.0 (8-7-10)
50.RickD 11.604 @ 111.33


----------



## fordzilla

i got a buddy whos brother got an 07(?) with the 6.7 cummins, hes already on his 3rd turbo, and his second ecm, he swears hes selling it for a powerstroke


----------



## Longae29

My sisters brothers got a truck, "an" he got a 6.7 hemi turbo with a 46er named allison, an lemme tell you sumpin, that sum***** can pull. jus da udder week was out der pullin an lemme tell you, who, this other guy he had a allison an man, them are junk! An lemme tell you evbody was like wooo goot thing it ain a cummings. shoot dat-d be mulch worsen that.


----------



## chugbug

Sled pulling trucks run the 48re because after being built it shifts quicker than the Allison. I'm not sure in the drag trucks as they may too. The 48re is a good design, but it was built with cheap parts. OEM parts contracts usually go to the lowest bidder. I've only got 75k on mine and haven't had the slightest problem with it. I change the fluids when required, and never do boosted launches or burnouts. In stock form I would have to agree with the Allison being better, however built I think the 48re is better. I feel like fords 2011 tranny behind the powerstroke is the one to have at the moment.


----------



## got-h2o

I think about 4 of those trucks listed use the "Duraflite" trans. The top few are Lenco's. And I misprinted when I said $6k................more like $9k. That doesn't make the Dodge trans better than an Allison. Especially when we're talking about basically stock plow trucks.

Agreed on the new Ford trans......same goes for the Aisin. But I'd say the Allison is pretty proven...and not just in Dmaxes. MD trucks have used them for many many years.


----------



## got-h2o

chugbug;1066634 said:


> Sled pulling trucks run the 48re because after being built it shifts quicker than the Allison. I'm not sure in the drag trucks as they may too. The 48re is a good design, but it was built with cheap parts. OEM parts contracts usually go to the lowest bidder. I've only got 75k on mine and haven't had the slightest problem with it. I change the fluids when required, and never do boosted launches or burnouts. In stock form I would have to agree with the Allison being better, however built I think the 48re is better. I feel like fords 2011 tranny behind the powerstroke is the one to have at the moment.


I don't know of any Dmax pullers using them. Infact, there are a lot of Cummins guys running Allisons. Pulling is a whole other world when it comes to _strength_ of a trans.


----------



## plowguy43

Honestly, you can't really argue that a built 48re is one of the best trannies to have. Not talking stock, BUILT.

I'm a big fan of the torqueshift and allisio in stock to mildly modified trucks.


----------



## got-h2o

plowguy43;1066881 said:


> Honestly, you can't really argue that a built 48re is one of the best trannies to have. Not talking stock, BUILT.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the torqueshift and allisio in stock to mildly modified trucks.


I can agree with that 

You know how it goes when someone "hears" something and all of the sudden it's a fact. That's how these dumb internet rumors usually go...........................like you, I just like to clear things up


----------



## JDiepstra

plowguy43;1066881 said:


> Honestly, you can't really argue that a built 48re is one of the best trannies to have. Not talking stock, BUILT.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the torqueshift and allisio in stock to mildly modified trucks.


I'm not sure I'm following this post....

It is pretty commonly accepted by people who actually have powerful trucks that the 48RE is an extremely tough trans when built properly. The 48RE is not as bad as a lot of Ford and Chevy guys try to say it is either. The prior Dodge trannies were much weaker and that reputation was just carried on into the 48RE.

Anyone who is putting done some REAL power with their truck is going to need to build their transmission, although I think at the moment, Ford is probably packing the toughest stock trans.

On a side note, I only have a 4 speed transmission and I beat up on 5 and 6 speed Allisons pretty easily. All of the ones in my area anyway.


----------



## got-h2o

Just a tid bit of info here, this is a quote from Bobo......many in the high performance diesel world will know him well. I got this response when I assumed there weren't many if any 48re's behind Dmax pullers. His knowledge is second to none:

"You can get by with a pretty inexpensive Allison build in a high HP pull truck vs. what an Allison will take with the same HP on pavement. That is why you don't see a high dollar trans conversion from one automatic to another in many Duramax pull trucks. Most high HP pull trucks are trailer queens, so they only have to hold up on the dirt in 4 low. One truck I tune has a basic built ATS trans without any billet shafts of fancy parts inside and the truck absolutely screams. Trans has held all season without a problem. One trip down the road would tear it to pieces, but that isn't what the truck was built for."

Not trying to prove anything here, but I found it interesting.


----------



## kah68

chugbug;1063907 said:


> They end up in the shop as much as Dodge's 48re. People think they can't be torn up so they add too much power etc.


 Adding too much power is not a fault of the unit itself. Im not bias, I owned them all (6.0 and 6.4 excluded)


----------



## kah68

TPC Services;1056081 said:


> So whens Dodge going to fix the piece of crap Cummins they have now that gets worse mileage then my 03' or 05' 5.9 ever did an the new Fords diesel that is a 8 cly and gets 22 mpg city/hwy mix driving. It has a poor turbo in it that soots up and when they go to fix it they replace it with the old 5.9 turbo that can not spool up to meet the 6.7 motor which makes it a turn now off the line and now a turd trying to pull a 15K trailer up a mild hill!!! Hell I've heard Chevy's got a new motor coming out that will put out about the same as the Fords 390hp and 730 torque. HELLO DODGE/ CUMMINS anyone home!!!!  Really thinking about going back to FORD!! Better frontend and better milage Diesel.


 I feel for you with the emmission engines, however, everyone wants more H.P. and torque and I still kick ass with a 93 160h.p. cummins. I can plow 40 driveways (big rural driveways) on about $30.00 CDN. Its as reliable as the day is long even though it may not have as much comfort and power as the newer trucks. I go places with it none of the newer trucks can and I dont worry about dings in the body.Now I just have to figure out how to put a 5speed Allison behind it.


----------



## plowguy43

JDiepstra;1067662 said:


> I'm not sure I'm following this post....
> 
> It is pretty commonly accepted by people who actually have powerful trucks that the 48RE is an extremely tough trans when built properly. The 48RE is not as bad as a lot of Ford and Chevy guys try to say it is either. The prior Dodge trannies were much weaker and that reputation was just carried on into the 48RE.
> 
> Anyone who is putting done some REAL power with their truck is going to need to build their transmission, although I think at the moment, Ford is probably packing the toughest stock trans.
> 
> On a side note, I only have a 4 speed transmission and I beat up on 5 and 6 speed Allisons pretty easily. All of the ones in my area anyway.


What's not to follow, you just said the same thing I did. A BUILT 48RE is probably the toughest tranny to have. In stock form its not as sturdy as a Torque Shift or Allison


----------



## kah68

On a side note, I only have a 4 speed transmission and I beat up on 5 and 6 speed Allisons pretty easily. All of the ones in my area anyway

Can you tell me what you mean by this...not calling you out, just trying to understand what this means.


----------



## got-h2o

I can say one thing, racing random trucks on the road and winning is usually nothing to do with the trans they have. Unless they are tuned the EXACT same, and flywheel HP is the EXACT same, which is nearly impossible to know.

My buddie owns and operates the biggest and well known trans shops in the area. The select few Allisons he sees are the heavily abused tuned to the max trucks. Even then its rare, and typically they're there to get built more, not b/c they're shot. He also does a lot of MD service and will tell you that the only thing he ever has to replace is an NSBU for the most part. Same goes for my buddies at the dealer. Most of them don't even like Dmaxes, but will tell you its rare to see an Allison needing major repair. 4L60's and 80's yes, but rarely an Allison. 

I really don't understand how they get a bad rap on the internet. I'm on my 6th, have put a few of them through hell and back and never had issues with them. I'm also talking 2-300k miled trucks. I had a bellhousing oring leak in one at 265k so it had to come out. I had clutches done just b/c it was out and my buddie is my trans guy, but they were good as new.......and original. A truck that literally worked its ass off its whole life.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Keep on bashing the Cummins trucks please.... This way everyone will know how crappie they are !!!! I hope everyone who reads this thread and buys a Ford with a Cummins backed up with a Alison trans!!

IMO the trucks prior to 07.5 are the best trucks period. No stupid emmisions to deal with and more than ample power to tow anything you could ask for. Funny how the old school pre 93 trucks are usually good for 2-3 body transplants before the drive line goes south.....


----------



## Banksy

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1090016 said:


> IMO the trucks prior to 07.5 are the best trucks period. No stupid emmisions to deal with and more than ample power to tow anything you could ask for. Funny how the old school pre 93 trucks are usually good for 2-3 body transplants before the drive line goes south.....


Exactly! Thank the EPA for no longer allowing the 5.9 Cummins. All big 3 are going down together with their diesels. It's all the emission crap that they HAVE to put on them that's ruining these trucks. What's that crap called that you now have to pour into a seperate tank to clean the exhaust? Whatever...keep your new super cool duty max diesels. I'll keep my emission free 2004 Ram.

"My buddy has been through 3 turbos on his Ram". "Nuh uh, my buddy has had 3 engines in his SuperDuty"...blah blah blah. Shut up you freaking children! They all have their problems. These little stories and claims are so old.


----------



## plowguy43

It seems this site is over run by blind brand bias with no relevant personal history to prove any of it. Kinda sad actually.


----------



## bigthom

its the new emmissions in these trucks. the 6.7 is actually a cool motoe once u get rid of the dpfe. my buddy has one in a mega cab and when it was all stock it was just on getting 14mpg city 19 highway. we did the dpfe and egr delete with a h&s programmer and the truck gets like 17 city and 24 highway plus does 40mph burnouts on 37's. my fire dept has a newer ford with a wideout plow on it all we ever got with that was 8.6mpg...


----------



## Raconteur

I thought the new DEF system allowed the engines to be tuned like they are supposed to be tuned ...... for power and efficiency.


----------



## AiRhed

Diesel Exhaust Fluid is just a bridge technology to keep diesel engines and trucks rolling off the assembly line while existing and developing aftermarket diesel combusiton technology is integrated. A neat thing right now, being considered is reactivity controlled compression ignition. That allows for a nearly 99% clean diesel combustion. By carefully mixing gasoline and diesel in the combustion chamber. No DPF or EGR would be necessary.


----------



## JDiepstra

AiRhed;1091541 said:


> Diesel Exhaust Fluid is just a bridge technology to keep diesel engines and trucks rolling off the assembly line while existing and developing aftermarket diesel combusiton technology is integrated. A neat thing right now, being considered is reactivity controlled compression ignition. That allows for a nearly 99% clean diesel combustion. By carefully mixing gasoline and diesel in the combustion chamber. No DPF or EGR would be necessary.


So I will have two tanks and will have to be sure to put the proper fuel in each? Not extremely hard but what a nightmare for people who have employees or even worse, WOMEN who drive their trucks!


----------



## JDiepstra

plowguy43;1068957 said:


> What's not to follow, you just said the same thing I did. A BUILT 48RE is probably the toughest tranny to have. In stock form its not as sturdy as a Torque Shift or Allison


OK great my bad. I was just confused by some of the wording. :salute:


----------



## plowguy43

No worries!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

AiRhed;1091541 said:


> Diesel Exhaust Fluid is just a bridge technology to keep diesel engines and trucks rolling off the assembly line while existing and developing aftermarket diesel combusiton technology is integrated. A neat thing right now, being considered is reactivity controlled compression ignition. That allows for a nearly 99% clean diesel combustion. By carefully mixing gasoline and diesel in the combustion chamber. No DPF or EGR would be necessary.


Diesel plus propane =  Never thought of its enviromental benifits....


----------

